# My big boi,patience,lady, and shay



## bigboistyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey my name is mike id like you to meet my family. Here are some pics hope ya'll enjoy them. im vdubbinyas brother in law and he told me alot about the site figured id check it out. thanks, mike
















































































































































http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt126/mikeg925/bigboiandshay4.jpg


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Lovely dogs!

& welcome.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi and welcome! Love that female that is off to the side in those pics. Pretty girl.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

that female is brindle, chumps mother  welcome to the site mike, even though im the one that showed you around, the members here are great. ----bro in law (im gunna tap ur sister tonight rofl )


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great looking dogs!

Welcome to the group!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great looking dogs!

Welcome to the group!


----------



## bigboistyle (Sep 1, 2009)

yall married id hope you tap that .and i poked ur friend last night lol gRrReat !


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

THe solid leg color on that dog is crazy lookin!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

nice family. i love the brindle at the bottom!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

prettiful doggies!!


----------

